# Rocking Chair



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

I am pretty new to this forum. I would like to share a chair that I completed last year about this time of the year. It is a rocking chair, designed by Robert Hensarling in Texas. It took me approximately one month to complete. The chair is made from cherry and the color of this wood is just beautiful. Presently, I am busy redoing all the cabinetry In our kitchen. I guess this should keep me busy for the winter.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

... and your chair is rocking with awesomeness !!!





______________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a mighty fine chair there! Excellent work.

Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see more of your work.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve,

I'm glad that you liked the rocking chair. I certainly enjoyed building it. I guess you might say it was a work of love. I enjoy making cabinets both kitchen and bathroom. I'll send off a few pictures of some of my earlier works. Also I do, stained glass lamps and panels. I'll send a few pic's of those also.

Brian









One of my first pieces of cabinetry, a cherry table









A mahogany bathroom 









A stained glass window in bedroom









Mahogony kitchen with stained glass panels



















Built in unit









A Tiffany Reproduction of "GRAPE VINE"


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Brian, man, you do some fantastic work! Thank you for sharing. Very classy.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice work , I really like the glass.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That chair rocks. Great work


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

GROOVY said:


> Nice work , I really like the glass.


Thanks for the kind words. I've been doing stained glass for many many years now. I just love the way that the light almost brings the glass to life. Louis Comfort Tiffany was truly an exceptional entrepreneur, who had quite a vision. I like his works greatly.

Brian


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Brian, man, you do some fantastic work! Thank you for sharing. Very classy.


Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

All very nice but that chair is awesome! I can tell just from the pic that that bad boy is ultra comfortable.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Is it carved or bent wood?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

That is a beautiful chair as well as your other works! Your talent is very humbling.

Bret


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful work.....enjoy seeing you using your multi-talents in a craftsmanship fashion.....when you can look at stained glass and get caught-up into it by the beauty and presentation....it's good :thumbsup:. 

What's on the rocker as finish or did I overlook??

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> All very nice but that chair is awesome! I can tell just from the pic that that bad boy is ultra comfortable.


It certainly is very comfortable. This chair is a take off from the "Sam Maloof" original design, a very great American Craftsman. God rest his soul.

The chair is mostly all done on the bandsaw. So, no, it is not made of bent wood. The finish that I used is Minwax Wipe-On Poly (Gloss). It is so easy to use, just wipe it on with a dust free rag, and you're ready for a second coat in just three hours. The down side is that each coat is very thin, as this product is just a little bit thicker than water, but it is so easy to use.

Hope that this info was usefull,


Brian


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Beautiful work.....enjoy seeing you using your multi-talents in a craftsmanship fashion.....when you can look at stained glass and get caught-up into it by the beauty and presentation....it's good :thumbsup:.
> 
> What's on the rocker as finish or did I overlook??
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your kind words. I seen in you profile that you are a master carpenter. What exactly do you do for a living. Furniture, Housing, Custom Woodworking?

Brian


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> All very nice but that chair is awesome! I can tell just from the pic that that bad boy is ultra comfortable.


It really is very comfortable. Like I mentioned in another thread, all the credit for the design goes to Sam Maloof. A very great American Craftsman.

Brian


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Brian, man, you do some fantastic work! Thank you for sharing. Very classy.


I appreciate the kind words, but I am just a humble woodworker who is able to copy a master craftsman like Sam Maloof.

Brian


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Brian, great work, all around! About that bedroom window, is that actually two individuals windows (half circles) with matching patterns? If so, that is clever and nicely done!


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

MapleMoose said:


> Brian, great work, all around! About that bedroom window, is that actually two individuals windows (half circles) with matching patterns? If so, that is clever and nicely done!


Yes, that's exactly it. They are 2 half windows that open up to a round exterior window. You have a very good eye.

Brian


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice work! I especially like those kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice work, all of it. How do you cut your glass? I use a Taurus 2 ringsaw. (or will once I get moved, unpacked and get a new blade) It sure beats the heck out of a carbide cutter.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

just Josh said:


> nice work, all of it. How do you cut your glass? I use a Taurus 2 ringsaw. (or will once I get moved, unpacked and get a new blade) It sure beats the heck out of a carbide cutter.


Well I've been doing stained glass for the better part of 25 years. The way to cut is with a carbide cutter and then after passing the individual pieces one by one on a grinder. A slow process as well you must know, but I think when you get the hang of it, it is faster than a saw.

Brian


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

BrianLapierre said:


> I really appreciate your kind words. I seen in you profile that you are a master carpenter. What exactly do you do for a living. Furniture, Housing, Custom Woodworking?
> 
> Brian


A Master.....is a term that has many outlooks...by dictionary it's basically one whom has learned and can do that trade on a professional level as in business on their own and can give correct guidance on how it's to be done......I worked for myself many years and couldn't wait to become a Master Carpenter... and then I found out the dictionary's explanation and I was disappointed....I didn't have nothing to work for anymore LOL...I was already there:thumbdown::blink::laughing::wallbash::shifty:....Honestly I'm always learning..never stopped honing my skills/talents the Lord's Blessed me with.

Do for a living/profession?????....well that's the one that 51% or more of income is from......hhhhmmmmm....repairing what others have done wrong and custom remodeling.....but the Lord's opening the doors back to my original passion...working with wood as in sawing and furniture. I'm Blessed like Da Aard...the cap we may be wearing now has MANY hidden under it.

Thanks for asking.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Anthony Vu (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW! Brian, your work is amazing and VERY inspiring! I hope you continue to post more. This really gets my juices going!


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> That is a beautiful chair as well as your other works! Your talent is very humbling.
> 
> Bret


Bret (Lola Ranch)

I just wanted to comment on the quality and craftsmanship of your cabinetry that you have posted on your home page. I am awed that the talent that some people have to design and build some of the most extraordinary cabinets that I have seen. I especially like the pic'c of the 2 Tallboy's that you have built. It is impressive to see a Mastercarpenter at work. Are the pictures of the houses ones that you built or were you responsible for the cabinetry inside? Keep up the excellent work!!

Brian


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice and varied craftsmanship...Stained glass work is on my bucket list. It will have to wait till I retire since I barely have time to walk through my shop now. I always love to see other crafts meshed with woodworking. You are an artist my friend.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

I am very awed with your work. Neat output as to the kitchen and the living room. I really like it a lot! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

BrianLapierre said:


> Bret (Lola Ranch)
> 
> I just wanted to comment on the quality and craftsmanship of your cabinetry that you have posted on your home page. I am awed that the talent that some people have to design and build some of the most extraordinary cabinets that I have seen. I especially like the pic'c of the 2 Tallboy's that you have built. It is impressive to see a Mastercarpenter at work. Are the pictures of the houses ones that you built or were you responsible for the cabinetry inside? Keep up the excellent work!!
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian, The photos you are referring to are homes I built and many of them I designed. Also many of the homes I built were filled with cabinets and millwork produced by my shop. I'm retired from home building and do mostly shop work now.

Bret


----------

